# Initial DCC Programming/Setup for 3 Engines



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Later next month I'll probably order my DCC system components. I will have 3 engines ready to go. I know that the addresses of them will have to be set to unique numbers, but what else will I _have_ to program?

What else will I _want_ to program? What CV settings are the ones I would want to play with first - acceleration, deceleration, etc.? For example, does the engine I want to use for a switcher need different settings from the other engines for a realistic setup?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The only thing you will really need to set is the addresses. Beyond that is up to you. If you plan on using 2 dissimilar engines in a MU then you will need to mess with the speed tables to match their speed. Also start voltage is a good thing to adjust. This will allow your engine to start moving as soon as you open the throttle to 01. And the last thing to really worry about is normal direction. Some engines run short hood forward some run long hood forward. By default most decoders run the short hood forward but not all.

Massey

P.S. look up the CVs and values online or in the manual before messing with them.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Massey said:


> Also start voltage is a good thing to adjust. This will allow your engine to start moving as soon as you open the throttle to 01.


Hmmm, why would you _not_ want the engine to start moving as soon as you open the throttle to 01?



> P.S. look up the CVs and values online or in the manual before messing with them.


I am.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

you would want that but not all engines will do that with the factory decoder settings. This is why they give you the option to change it. You can also set the top speed as well. Some advanced decoders have a switching mode that can be changed on the fly for switch engines that will limit their speed while in that mode. Then it can be changed and allowed to run full speed if the engine needs to leave the yard. Not all decoders do this but the more advanced ones do.

Dont worry about not knowing all this stuff right away. I have been doing this now for about 10 years and I started DCC from the beginning and I still dont know all that DCC does.


Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I ditto what others have said xrunner. Just set the long or short address of the engines and go with that till you get curious down the road and start fiddling with the CV's to tweak their performance.
-Art


----------

